# Craftsman Dove tail Fixture Manual



## drawer man (Sep 3, 2010)

I am new to the forum and am in need of some help. I am a general hobbiest woodworker and make things for family and friends. I reciently moved and am in the process of setting up my shop. I have a Craftsman Dove Tail fixture part number 25450 and in the process of the move the instruction manual has disappeared. Does anyone out there have one that they could scan and e-mail to me. I have tried Sears to no avail. I seems this jig is a 1996 vintage. I have used it alot over the years and know from experience the the manual is the key to getting it to work right. Any held will be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave 

I have the manual but I need your email address to get it to you. the file is to big to post on the forum..

Dave don't post it on the open forum, send me a PM with the address>

=======



drawer man said:


> I am new to the forum and am in need of some help. I am a general hobbiest woodworker and make things for family and friends. I reciently moved and am in the process of setting up my shop. I have a Craftsman Dove Tail fixture part number 25450 and in the process of the move the instruction manual has disappeared. Does anyone out there have one that they could scan and e-mail to me. I have tried Sears to no avail. I seems this jig is a 1996 vintage. I have used it alot over the years and know from experience the the manual is the key to getting it to work right. Any held will be appreciated.


----------



## drawer man (Sep 3, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> I have the manual but I need your email address to get it to you. the file is to big to post on the forum..
> 
> ...


I am trying to find a way to send you my e-mail address without putting it on the forum for everyone. Can you send me a private message with your e-mail so I can give you mine?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave 

done //// check your email box it should be ready for you. 

=========


drawer man said:


> I am trying to find a way to send you my e-mail address without putting it on the forum for everyone. Can you send me a private message with your e-mail so I can give you mine?
> Thanks
> Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Your Welcome for the manual 

====


----------

